# Dandelions



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man - Trace is doing the same thing (he is only 11 weeks...)!!
I look forward to hearing if they outgrow this!!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! My yorkie will eat grass or dandelions, which ever one in sight!! I don't know why but I think it is the same reason why they eat the grass.


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

My puppy eats these as well. I would think it is okay ? Cause we can eat them, the leafy part anyway.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I too am going thru this right now with my 10 week old pup. My others will eat grass, but this little terror is like you said ripping them out by the roots and feasting on them like they were steak. She better get past this stage real quick or my yard will be one big dust bowl this summer. :uhoh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer does this and has taught Geddy (my 20 month old) what a great pleasure it is!!! arg!!! My yard is going to die!!!


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

Valentino has also eaten those flowers  isnt' it just nice to have someone clean them off your garden for you ?    (not meant rude!) Those who say Valentino is a golden, at times i think they are wrong .. because he's more like a sheep at times 

greetings from R and V.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Theo is after the hostas, are they ok to eat?? I don't know about dandelions


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Grizzly got wild the other day and knocked some rose blooms off my bushes. I kinda snapped at him and gave him a look.... he went back and picked it up and gave it to me like a peace offering!! haha....

I wish he would learn how to weed my yard!! You guys are lucky!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Dandelions and hostas are fine. The other name for Hosta is plantain it's a great anti-inflammatory. It is a diutretc(might make the pup pee more) but is also soothes the lungs and urinary tract. Young plantain leacves can be usdvin salad just like dandelions. Dandelions are a super tonic fulll of iron, calcium, manganes, phosphorous, potassium, selenium, zinc and Band C vitamins. 

Of course to much can be bad, as with any other food.

Margaret


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Are we sure hostas are okay? I thought they weren't, maybe I'm wrong. I think we should check again, to be sure.

I've always heard that dandelions are healthy, good food! Let your puppy eat them


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I tend to agree with Jo. See the link below

http://www.dr-dan.com/newpage16.htm


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Are they eating the flowers or the leaves & roots ???
I eat dandelion salads (leaves) !!! Sooo good !!! 
Has great medicinal values ! I know the leaves & roots are used to make herbal teas & medicine, not sure about the flower ...
So you can call me a "dog" ... or "rabbit" ... I'll take the compliment !!! LOL


----------



## RoscoHHD (May 13, 2008)

JensDreamboy said:


> Theo is after the hostas, are they ok to eat?? I don't know about dandelions


 
Uhm yeh he's eatting my mom's hostas too.. He cannot stop eatting it..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too thought Hosta's were poisonous. Thanks AmbikaGR for the website.


----------



## RoscoHHD (May 13, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Dandelions and hostas are fine. The other name for Hosta is plantain it's a great anti-inflammatory. It is a diutretc(might make the pup pee more) but is also soothes the lungs and urinary tract. Young plantain leacves can be usdvin salad just like dandelions. Dandelions are a super tonic fulll of iron, calcium, manganes, phosphorous, potassium, selenium, zinc and Band C vitamins.
> 
> Of course to much can be bad, as with any other food.
> 
> Margaret


Okay thats good to hear, but last night, he rather eat those stuff instead of taking a dump, at 12:45am in the morning after I got back from work, I was like agh hurry up! End up not going, so I took him inside.


----------



## RoscoHHD (May 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I too thought Hosta's were poisonous. Thanks AmbikaGR for the website.


Thank you AmbikaGR too!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Are we sure hostas are okay? I thought they weren't, maybe I'm wrong. I think we should check again, to be sure.
> 
> I've always heard that dandelions are healthy, good food! Let your puppy eat them


 
i think i remember reading a thread about Hostas too....and how they weren't good for dogs.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Dandelions and hostas are fine. The other name for Hosta is plantain it's a great anti-inflammatory. It is a diutretc(might make the pup pee more) but is also soothes the lungs and urinary tract. Young plantain leacves can be usdvin salad just like dandelions. Dandelions are a super tonic fulll of iron, calcium, manganes, phosphorous, potassium, selenium, zinc and Band C vitamins.
> 
> Of course to much can be bad, as with any other food.
> 
> Margaret


Maybe I should let Lucy loose on my flower bed. I've been trying to get rid of some that were planted by my house's previous owners with no luck.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus likes the whole dandelion. Well, he only eats the flower, but he'll find the ones without flowers and bite onto them and pull them up. Then he likes to shake the roots and leaves around and fling dirt everywhere. He's a good little gardener


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow likes to rip the heads off flowers and leave them scattered around the garden. She will eat the leaves and grass.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby has been eating our dandelions that I keep growing wild for the rabbit 
she was looking at one of the flowers that had gone to seed yesterday and she blew on it and the seeds started blowing away so she went round and breathed on them all 
she was mesmerised for ages bless her


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Ol Mooser just lubs himself some dandelions. He was fascinated with them because he had never seen them before, now he kind of ignores them. You can see the dandelion in his mouth.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Demi (6mos) is doing this as well, she rips around the front yard, popping the tops off and eating them like they are some sort of delicacy!!!  this is the only dog I have had do this, thankfully she isn't ripping them out by the roots, so my yard is ok!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You're lucky Heather... Sawyer eats the tops... then goes for the roots and will dig a huge hole to be sure he got every little bit!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> You're lucky Heather... Sawyer eats the tops... then goes for the roots and will dig a huge hole to be sure he got every little bit!!


told yah you picked the wrong puppy!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

My puppy eats these too! Although I think it's more having to do with the fact that they stick up higher than the grass level than wanting to eat them specifically. She loves to pounce on anything that sticks up, whether it's weeds or dandelions. 

She's taken to eating our big yellow daisy bush too, which is annoying because we live in a rental house so we'll have to replace it. I've tried spraying it with Bitter Yuck but she doesn't seem to mind the taste because she eats it anyway. My husband thought it was defective so he put a little on his toungue and couldn't get rid of the nasty taste! hahahaha my bro in law thought that was funny and took it a little further - he sprayed some on a piece of licorice while my husband was sleeping and then put it next to him on the couch. He woke up and shoved the whole thing in his mouth, kinda made him sick but it was funny.

Do any of the other bitter tasting stuff brands work on your goldens? Hopefully my husband will stop taste testing them himself.


----------

